# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  reverse charge

## patrizia

Ciao a tutti. Avrei 2 quesiti da porre. 1) Un artigiano codice attività 28520 (lavori di meccanica generale) ha lavorato presso un impresa edile per 1 mese, svolgendo attività di manovale. Visto che ora ha ripreso il normale svolgimento della sua attività, secondo il mio punto di vista dovrebbe emmettere fattura con IVA al 20% , indicando in fattura una dicitura che rientri nel suo codice attività (per esempio montaggio ferro cemento armato). E' giusto secondo voi? 2) un artigiano muratore ha svolto lavoretti per un impresa edile (per circa 600,00 euro), la quale poi fatturerà l'intera prestazione alla persona che gli ha commissionato il lavoro. Non esiste  contratto d'appalto, nè di sub-appalto Il titolare dell'impresa edile ha fatto fare la fattura all'artigiano con IVA. Ma è corretto??????? :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Giancarla

> Ciao a tutti. Avrei 2 quesiti da porre. 1) Un artigiano codice attività 28520 (lavori di meccanica generale) ha lavorato presso un impresa edile per 1 mese, svolgendo attività di manovale. Visto che ora ha ripreso il normale svolgimento della sua attività, secondo il mio punto di vista dovrebbe emmettere fattura con IVA al 20% , indicando in fattura una dicitura che rientri nel suo codice attività (per esempio montaggio ferro cemento armato). E' giusto secondo voi? 2) un artigiano muratore ha svolto lavoretti per un impresa edile (per circa 600,00 euro), la quale poi fatturerà l'intera prestazione alla persona che gli ha commissionato il lavoro. Non esiste  contratto d'appalto, nè di sub-appalto Il titolare dell'impresa edile ha fatto fare la fattura all'artigiano con IVA. Ma è corretto???????

  Provo ad esprimere il mio modesto parere sul punto 2. Se l'artigiano ha, come immagino, codice attività ATECOFIN compreso nella sezione F (costruzioni), e se la fattura ha data 1° gennaio 2007 o successiva, l'applicazione dell'IVA al 20%, secondo me, non è corretta; si dovrebbe rientrare nel caso del reverse charge. Il contratto di subappalto, in questo caso, esiste anche se non è stato stipulato in forma scritta. Attendo però l'opinione di chi ha più esperienza di me! 
Circa il punto 1, non ho ben capito... L'artigiano è stato dipendente per un mese, o ha lavorato in forza di un contratto di appalto o subappalto? Non mi è chiaro complessivamente il senso della domanda...

----------


## Speedy

> Ciao a tutti. Avrei 2 quesiti da porre. 1) Un artigiano codice attivit&#224; 28520 (lavori di meccanica generale) ha lavorato presso un impresa edile per 1 mese, svolgendo attivit&#224; di manovale. Visto che ora ha ripreso il normale svolgimento della sua attivit&#224;, secondo il mio punto di vista dovrebbe emmettere fattura con IVA al 20% , indicando in fattura una dicitura che rientri nel suo codice attivit&#224; (per esempio montaggio ferro cemento armato). E' giusto secondo voi? 2) un artigiano muratore ha svolto lavoretti per un impresa edile (per circa 600,00 euro), la quale poi fatturer&#224; l'intera prestazione alla persona che gli ha commissionato il lavoro. Non esiste  contratto d'appalto, n&#232; di sub-appalto Il titolare dell'impresa edile ha fatto fare la fattura all'artigiano con IVA. Ma &#232; corretto???????

  Sono d'accordo con Giancarla. Sul quesito 1 non si capisce bene se l'artigiano abbia lavorato come dipendente o come autonomo. Nel secondo caso (lavoro autonomo con fattura) il reverse charge non dipende dal codice attivit&#224; di chi ha eseguito la prestazione bens&#236; dal codice attivit&#224; del committente. Quindi, nella presunzione che l'artigiano abbia lavorato come subappaltatore a favore dell'impresa edile appaltatrice, la fattura va emessa senza iva.
Sul quesito 2, poich&#232; l'artigiano &#232; subappaltatore dell'impresa edile appaltatrice del committente, la fattura va emessa senza iva. L'esistenza o meno di un contratto scritto &#232; secondo me irrilevante.
Un saluto da parte mia a Patrizia e Giancarla.

----------


## patrizia

Grazie mille a Giancarla e Speedy.Per quanto concerne il 1 quesito l'artigiano ha lavorato come autonomo. ciao. :Smile:

----------


## Giancarla

> Grazie mille a Giancarla e Speedy.Per quanto concerne il 1 quesito l'artigiano ha lavorato come autonomo. ciao.

  Il codice di attività dell'artigiano non rientra nella sezione F della classificazione ATECOFIN; quindi, secondo me, non siamo nel campo di applicazione del reverse charge. E' corretto che l'artigiano fatturi con IVA al 20% per le proprie prestazioni. Ma nel mese in cui ha lavorato come "manovale", ha svolto comunque l'attività ordinaria oppure ha avuto mansioni diverse? Qui mi sorge un dubbio, forse sciocco, ma non ho mai visto un caso del genere: è possibile svolgere occasionalmente un lavoro che non rientra nel proprio codice di attività? E, se sì, poniamo il caso che quel lavoro rientri nel caso di applicazione del reverse charge, ma l'artigiano non abbia codice attività compreso nella sezione F: il regime di inversione contabile si applica o no? 
Scusa Patrizia, spero di non aver peggiorato i tuoi dubbi, ma son curiosa di sapere come ci si comporta in questo caso!  :Wink:

----------


## titilla76

> Il codice di attività dell'artigiano non rientra nella sezione F della classificazione ATECOFIN; quindi, secondo me, non siamo nel campo di applicazione del reverse charge. E' corretto che l'artigiano fatturi con IVA al 20% per le proprie prestazioni. Ma nel mese in cui ha lavorato come "manovale", ha svolto comunque l'attività ordinaria oppure ha avuto mansioni diverse? Qui mi sorge un dubbio, forse sciocco, ma non ho mai visto un caso del genere: è possibile svolgere occasionalmente un lavoro che non rientra nel proprio codice di attività? E, se sì, poniamo il caso che quel lavoro rientri nel caso di applicazione del reverse charge, ma l'artigiano non abbia codice attività compreso nella sezione F: il regime di inversione contabile si applica o no? 
> Scusa Patrizia, spero di non aver peggiorato i tuoi dubbi, ma son curiosa di sapere come ci si comporta in questo caso!

  Buongiorno.
Io ho un caso simile : una impresa con codice attivita' di commercio all'ingrosso, che vende pannelli fotovoltaici , a richiesta dei clienti fornisce anche l'istallazione, rivolgendosi a vari artigiani.
Secondo voi, deve applicare il regime dell'inversione contabile? 
Grazie a in anticipo.

----------


## Giancarla

> Buongiorno.
> Io ho un caso simile : una impresa con codice attivita' di commercio all'ingrosso, che vende pannelli fotovoltaici , a richiesta dei clienti fornisce anche l'istallazione, rivolgendosi a vari artigiani.
> Secondo voi, deve applicare il regime dell'inversione contabile? 
> Grazie a in anticipo.

  Leggendo la circolare 37 del 2006 dell'Agenzia delle Entrate, io direi di no. Detta circolare specifica quanto segue: _Servizio di documentazione tributaria
Circolare del 29/12/2006 n. 37
I soggetti destinatari della modalita' di assolvimento dell'imposta in
discorso, secondo quanto previsto dall'art. 17, sesto comma, lett. a),
devono essere individuati in relazione alle prestazioni rese nell'ambito del
settore edile_. _Pertanto, anche alla luce della direttiva CE del 24 luglio 2006 n. 69,
che consente agli Stati di prevedere l'applicazione del reverse-charge alle
prestazioni di servizi di costruzione (estesi fino a comprendervi anche i
servizi di pulizia), si deve ritenere che il settore edile, cui fa
riferimento la normativa nazionale, vada identificato nell' attivita' di
costruzione._
"_In particolare, per delimitare, sulla base di criteri oggettivi, le
prestazioni per le quali deve essere adottato il sistema del reverse-charge
occorre fare riferimento alla tabella di classificazione delle attivita'
economiche ATECOFIN (2004), che deve essere utilizzata dai contribuenti
negli atti e nelle dichiarazioni da presentare all'Agenzia delle Entrate, ed
alle relative note esplicative, entrambe consultabili sul sito www.agenziaentrate.it <http://www.agenziaentrate.it>.
La sezione F della richiamata tabella indica i codici riferiti alle
attivita' di "Costruzioni" le quali, secondo le indicazioni fornite dalle
note esplicative, comprendono:
- i lavori generali di costruzione,
- i lavori speciali di costruzione per edifici e opere di
ingegneria civile,
- i lavori di completamento di un fabbricato,
- i lavori di installazione in esso dei servizi.
Sono inclusi, inoltre, i nuovi lavori, le riparazioni, i rinnovi e
restauri, le aggiunte e le alterazioni, la costruzione di edifici e
strutture prefabbricate in cantiere e anche le costruzioni temporanee.
I lavori generali di costruzione riguardano la costruzione di alloggi,
edifici adibiti ad uffici, negozi, edifici pubblici, edifici agricoli ecc.,
nonche' la costruzione di opere del genio civile come autostrade, strade,
ponti, gallerie, strade ferrate, campi di aviazione, porti e altre opere
idrauliche, la costruzione di sistemi di irrigazione e di fognatura,
impianti industriali, condotte e linee elettriche, impianti sportivi ecc..
Restano escluse da tale ambito alcune attivita' che, anche se
attinenti alla realizzazione di edifici, quali, ad esempio, la installazione
e manutenzione di prati e giardini, la costruzione o installazione di
attrezzature industriali, non sono comprese nella sezione F in quanto non si
sostanziano in attivita' edilizie._ _Diversamente da quanto previsto nella direttiva comunitaria n. 69 del
2006, inoltre, ai sensi dell'art. 17, sesto comma, non sono soggette al
reverse-charge le attivita' di pulizia di immobili, in quanto dette
attivita', non comprese nei codici della sezione F, non sono espressamente
menzionate dalla normativa nazionale._". 
Secondo me, l'attivit&#224; di installazione dei pannelli solari non va inclusa nella categoria delle "costruzioni". I pannelli potrebbero essere anche installati in modo e in posizione del tutto indipendenti rispetto all'edificio e non necessariamente nell'ambito di una costruzione o ristrutturazione. Quindi direi no reverse charge.

----------


## patrizia

Ciao Giancarla. Nel mese in cui l'artigiano con codice attività 28.52.0 ha lavorato come manovale ha svolto solo questa attività. Rileggevo, comunque, sul Sole-24 Ore del 17.02.2007 questo stralcio : "nella circolare che contiene le risposte fornite a Telefisco 2007, viene stabilito che la fornitura e la posa in opera di infissi non rientrano nel reverse charge in quanto l'attività non è compresa nella sezione F. Ma se un falegname(codice atecofin 20.30.2) viene chiamato a posare infissi (forniti da un altro soggetto) e il corrispettivo è sborsato dall'appaltatore è difficile non applicare l'inversione contabile, tenuto conto che la posa in opera di infissi rientra nella sezione F."   Quindi, da quello che ho potuto capire, il mio cliente, anche se non rientra nella sezione F, deve comunque emettere fattura senza IVA, in quanto il lavoro che ha svolto rientrerebbe nella sezione F, come altri lavori di installazione o meglio ancora altri lavori di completamento degli edifici. Tu cosa ne pensi?? :Wink:

----------


## Giancarla

> Ciao Giancarla. Nel mese in cui l'artigiano con codice attività 28.52.0 ha lavorato come manovale ha svolto solo questa attività. Rileggevo, comunque, sul Sole-24 Ore del 17.02.2007 questo stralcio : "nella circolare che contiene le risposte fornite a Telefisco 2007, viene stabilito che *la fornitura e la posa in opera di infissi non rientrano nel reverse charge in quanto l'attività non è compresa nella sezione F*. Ma se un falegname(codice atecofin 20.30.2) viene chiamato a posare infissi (forniti da un altro soggetto) e il corrispettivo è sborsato dall'appaltatore è difficile non applicare l'inversione contabile, tenuto conto che *la posa in opera di infissi rientra nella sezione F*."   Quindi, da quello che ho potuto capire, il mio cliente, anche se non rientra nella sezione F, deve comunque emettere fattura senza IVA, in quanto il lavoro che ha svolto rientrerebbe nella sezione F, come altri lavori di installazione o meglio ancora altri lavori di completamento degli edifici. Tu cosa ne pensi??

  Mah... Io sarò dura di comprendonio, ma qui non capisco... Mi pare che le due frasi che ho evidenziato si contraddicano tra loro!

----------


## patrizia

> Mah... Io sarò dura di comprendonio, ma qui non capisco... Mi pare che le due frasi che ho evidenziato si contraddicano tra loro!

  .......Anch'io ho la mente molto confusa. L'unica certezza che ho è che ora devo fare le fatture all'artigiano e penso che le farò senza IVA!!!!!Ho letto anche qualcosa su ANCE(Ass.ne nazionale Costruttori edili) i quali scrivono: "il rapporto tra il committente e appaltatore non è in alcun modo interessato dalla norma. Diversamente il meccanismo del reverse charge è applicabile solo nei casi in cui il soggetto sabappaltatore opera nel quadro di un'attività riconducibile alla sezione F."  :Frown:  Ora provo a cercare qualcosa di più chiaro :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## damiano pietro4303

Ho una domanda da farVi, secondo voi l'appaltatore deve rilasciare una dichiarazionedove chiede di ricevere fattura esente???
Fac-simile alledichiarazioni di iva agevolata al 10%????

----------


## Giancarla

> Ho una domanda da farVi, secondo voi l'appaltatore deve rilasciare una dichiarazionedove chiede di ricevere fattura esente???
> Fac-simile alledichiarazioni di iva agevolata al 10%????

  Secondo me no, anche perché il reverse charge non è una possibilità, bensì un obbligo che si presenta al verificarsi di determinate circostanze (vedi circolare 37 del 2006 Agenzia Entrate).

----------


## damiano pietro4303

Ne sarei convinto anch'io, se non fosse che il Sub-Appaltatore non è in grado di sapere chi è la Committente o meglio non è in grado di sapere sè l'appaltatore ha i requisiti per richiederlo o meno, o se deve richiederlo e non lo richiede.....

----------


## Giancarla

> Ne sarei convinto anch'io, se non fosse che il Sub-Appaltatore non è in grado di sapere chi è la Committente o meglio non è in grado di sapere sè l'appaltatore ha i requisiti per richiederlo o meno, o se deve richiederlo e non lo richiede.....

  Dubbio amletico... Secondo me, dal momento che la norma si rivolge al subappaltatore, è quest'ultimo che deve darsi una mossa per sapere a che titolo svolgere la propria prestazione, se di appalto o di subappalto, chiedendo le necessarie informazioni alla ditta che gli attribuisce l'incarico.

----------


## patrizia

> Ne sarei convinto anch'io, se non fosse che il Sub-Appaltatore non è in grado di sapere chi è la Committente o meglio non è in grado di sapere sè l'appaltatore ha i requisiti per richiederlo o meno, o se deve richiederlo e non lo richiede.....

  Se ti può interessare, c'è qualcosa d'interessante sul Sole-24 Ore di Lunedì 26 Febbraio 2007. Ciao e buon lavoro. :Wink:

----------


## Riccardo

Il codice attività principale dell'impresa non conta.
conta il codice attività della lavorazione anche occasionale che viene fatta.
non ci sono limiti di importo.
non importa che il rapporto sia regolato da un contratto di subappalto.
se la lavorazione è fatta per l'appaltatore principale o suo subappaltatore ecc. , e detta lavorazione rientra come codice attività tra quelle del gruppo F atecofin 2004, trova sempre applicazione il regime di reverse charge.
questo è il mio parere.
ciao

----------


## Giancarla

> non importa che il rapporto sia regolato da un contratto di subappalto.

  Su questo non sono d'accordo; mi pare che la norma parli espressamente di reverse charge nel subappalto. Se non fosse così, allora io non ho capito niente!!!

----------


## mazzanti

23.03.07
Mi sembra abbia ragione Giancarla. A mio avviso il fattore discriminante è sempre l'essere in "una situazione di subappalto", indipendentemente dal fatto che l'accordo tra le parti (appaltatore /subappaltatore) sia scritto o meno. 
Se non fosse così cadrebbe tutta l'impalcatura (è il caso di usare questo termine :Big Grin:  ) che sorregge la normativa. 
Non avrebbe senso infatti obbligare all'inversione contabile (ma perchè usiamo sempre l'inglese?) il primo anello Committente / appaltatore...

----------


## sonia

Ciao a tutti, e dopo la registrazione dei contratti di locazione, rieccomi qua!
ho letto quello che avete scritto, ho letto il sole 24 ore e quant'altro internet offra.
Ma vi pongo una domanda come si deve comportare la ditta X ?:
================================================== ====
1 esempio:
committente "ditta A" società immobiliare o persona fisica,
appaltatore "ditta B" società edile/costruttrice,
subapplalta "con contratto subappalto" per fare imbiancare un immobile di 5 case terratetto a "ditta X", codice attività commercio vernici 51534.
a sua volta fa eseguire il lavoro "con contratto subappalto" di imbiancatura da un subappaltatore "ditta C" , codice attività Imbianchino lavoratore autonomo 45.44.0. la ditta X vende a ditta C , colori/vernice per 200. 
la ditta X riceve da ditta C fattura non imp. art.17 c.6 x imbiancatura effettuata tutto compreso (manodopera 1.000 + prodotto 200)  
la ditta X emette a ditta B fattura non imp. art.17 c.6.  1.500. 
Tutto ciò poiché la natura della prestazione d'opera (e non chi la esegue) rientra nella categoria F - costruzioni 45.xx.x , ed è in subappalto ad una società di costruzioni "ditta B" che rientra in pieno nella 45.xx.x
penso che non dobbiamo perderci nel verificare i codici attività di chi emette fattura o di chi riceve fattura, ma se la prestazione d'opera a seguito di contratto di subappalto, rientra nel campo del codice 45, perché tutto questo è stato fatto per colpire le frodi iva in ambito edile di chi l'addebitava la incassava dal cliente e non la versava all'erario.
... penso ...
==================================================  ====
mi potete confermare o rettificare con spiegazioni ben descritte ?
grazie a tutti

----------


## sonia

il sole 24 ore - iva  
IL SUBAPPALTATORE E' RESPONSABILE PER LA CORRETTA APPLICAZIONE DEL REVERSE CHARGE   http://www.espertorisponde.ilsole24o...Quesito&back=0   _Più precisamente, i subappaltatori e i propri committenti (secondo quanto affermato dalla risposta del sottosegretario Mario Lettieri allinterrogazione presentata dallonorevole Antonio Borghesi: Parlamento n.5-00621 del 31 gennaio 2007) devono svolgere la propria attività con uno dei codici della sezione F  Costruzioni. Dal punto di vista oggettivo rientrano nella procedura del reverse charge i lavori ..._  
quindi in caso di operazione "IMBIANCATURA" resa nel comparto F-Costruzioni (codice 45 atecofin) da subappaltatore LOGICAMENTE iscritto all'agenzia delle entrate con codice atecofin  45.xx.x , *oppure* resa sempre nel comparto F-Costruzioni da un subappaltatore con codice attività 51530 commercio vernici in via straordinaria e non continuativa (poiché il codice attività non glielo permetterebbe),  _dal punto di vista oggettivo rientra nella procedura del reverse charge il lavoro_ 
di imbiancatura effettuato (o fatto effettuare in sub-subappalto)

----------


## Riccardo

"non importa che il rapporto sia regolato da un contratto di subappalto"
Intendo dire "contratto di subappalto scritto", ma sempre di "Subappalto" :Smile:  
mi ero spiegato male!
Ciao

----------


## sonia

Ciao mi puoi aiutare sulla domanda che ho spedito alcuni giorni fa?
Grazie 1000

----------

